# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  KIBO, robot kit specifically designed for young children aged 4-7 years, KinderLab Robotics, Inc., Arlington, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

DevTech Research Group

KinderLab Robotics, Inc.

kinderlabrobotics.com/kibo

ase.tufts.edu/DevTech/ReadyForRobotics

"KIBO: Young kids programming robots with wooden blocks" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

KIWI Everybody Dance Now 

Uploaded on Apr 29, 2014




> Dancing with robots!

----------


## Airicist

KinderLab Robotics: KIBO - Making thinking tangible by programming robots in early childhood 

Published on Jun 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

KIBO Tutorials: Video 1 (Introducing KIBO) 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> This is the first in a series of videos on the KIBO robotics kit. This video introduces the different KIBO robotic parts and how to assemble the robot.






KIBO Tutorials: Video 2 (The KIBO Programming Blocks) 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> This is the second in a series of tutorial videos on using the KIBO robotics kit. This video explains all of the different KIBO programming blocks.

----------


## Airicist

KIBO Tutorials: Video 3 (Scanning KIBO Programming Blocks) 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> This is the third in a series of tutorial videos on using the KIBO robotics kit. This video shows you how to create and scan programs for your robot.

----------


## Airicist

KIBO Tutorials: Video 4 (Repeat Loops with Number Parameters) 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> This is the fourth in a series of video tutorials on using the KIBO robotics kit. This video demonstrates how to use Repeat Loops with Number Parameters. Stay tuned for an upcoming video on using Repeat Loops with Sensor Parameters!

----------


## Airicist

KIBO Tutorials: Video 5 (Introducing Sensors) 

Published on Mar 23, 2015




> This is the fifth video in a series of videos on how to use the KIBO robot. This video introduces the three sensors found in the KIBO kit.

----------


## Airicist

KIBO Tutorials: Video 6 (Wait for Clap + Sound Sensor) 

Published on Mar 24, 2015




> This is the sixth video in a series of videos on using the KIBO robot. This video demonstrates how to use the wait for clap block to program KIBO's sound sensor.

----------


## Airicist

KIBO Tutorials Video 7 

Published on Apr 26, 2015




> This is the seventh in a series of tutorial videos on using the KIBO robotics kit. This video demonstrates how to use the distance sensor with repeat loops.

----------


## Airicist

KIBO Tutorials Video 8

Published on Apr 29, 2015




> This is the eighth in a video in a series of videos on how to use the KIBO robot. This video introduces the light sensor and repeat blocks.

----------


## Airicist

KIBO Tutorials Video 9: If and End If blocks 

Published on May 4, 2015




> This is the 9th in a series of videos on using the KIBO robot. This video demonstrates how to us the conditional If blocks.

----------


## Airicist

KIBO Tutorials Video 10: Nesting Ifs and Repeats 

Published on May 4, 2015




> This is the 10th in a series of videos on how to use the KIBO robot. This video demonstrates how to nest an if statement inside of a repeat loop.

----------


## Airicist

Passover with KIBO Robotics

Published on Jun 5, 2015




> KIBO robotics at the Solomon Schechter Day School of Greater Boston, April 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meet KIBO!

Published on Sep 9, 2015




> KIBO is a robot kit specifically designed for young children aged 4-7 years old. It is different from any other kit out there because it appeals to both technically minded kids and those that connect more to arts and culture or physical activity.

----------


## Airicist

Dancing Robots, Singapore Teachers Workshop

Published on Jan 20, 2016




> Dancing robots created by early childhood educators at a KIBO workshop in Singapore hosted by the Infocomm Development Authority (IDA).

----------


## Airicist

Singapore Playmaker Symposium

Published on Jan 20, 2016




> Animal robots created by early childhood educators at the Singapore Playmaker Symposium hosted by the Infocomm Development Authority (IDA).

----------


## Airicist

Singapore KIBO Robotics Research

Published on Apr 22, 2016




> The Infocomm Development Authority of Singapore (IDA) has compiled their research work with KIBO robotics. Take a look at the work that schools and educators have done by educating young children when using KIBO robotics!
> Published from the IDA PlayMaker Programme, launched by the Infocomm Development Authority of Singapore (IDA).

----------

